# Soap Sayings



## Anita Martin

I've read a lot of soap saying on here and other places online. Unfortunately I didn't write any of them down, and can't remember my own name most days anyway....I'm wanting some good ones to put on cards to put inside some of my soap packages and also on my website as well as my blog header. 

Anyone got any good ones?


----------



## Caprine Beings

I am confused Anita, like soap names or things people say to sell soap, soap discriptions?
Tam


----------



## buckrun

I think she means catch phrases that people can relate to as why they should love her product!
Like soft as a babybutt and stuff like that! :biggrin


----------



## Anita Martin

Yep Lee, stuff like that! I keep thinking of one that I read that went something like "with enough ????and soap, you can fix the world..." blah blah blah.

example: "There is nothing so good for the inside of a man as the outside of a horse" except related to soap of course!

On herb tea boxes they always have a little saying....I'm looking for stuff like that, but related to soap.

I figure we could all use a couple of good soap sayings. When I've read them in the past, I smiled and was amused but never thought to write them down. Doggonit! And with my oldtimersdisease kicking in, I can't remember ANYTHING unless I write it down....you should see my day planner. Can't live without it!


----------



## hsmomof4

Some of those might be trademarked or somesuch. Just make sure you check before you use them!


----------



## MF-Alpines

There are a couple here: http://thinkexist.com/quotes/with/keyword/soap/


----------



## Kalne

Well I'm with you....I know I've heard them but can't actually recall them. I see several I was familiar with in the quotes link. Esp. the Yiddish proverb. That would be cute on a sign in our booth.


----------

